# ? About Hypno Tapes- Payment Options



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello Eric,I really want to buy Mike's audio program for IBS, but I am lacking the funds to do so. At the moment, I simply can not afford $120.00 at one time. I was wondering if it is possible to make a few payments monthly? I don't mean to sound desperate, but I guess I am. I'm 23 years old and IBS is controlling my life. I have no social life and I spend most of my time alone in my apartment trying not to feel too pathetic and hopeless. i think these tapes will really help me. I want my life to change and I think these tapes will help me. I hope my asking for this favor is not inappropriate. I would be extermely grateful if you could help me. Thank you for your time.gr8grl


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi gr8girl (cool name!)Would you email Mike at TimeLineServices###aol.com and he will let you know if something can be worked out. I will also see that he gets this.Also, I think there are some of us on the BB who may be able to help you as well. Someone will get back with you, I am sure....


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Marilyn, If there is anything I can do to help out.. please PM me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((Rita)))







 BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Rita...  You are a doll! It's been taken care of.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

You worked magic! I am so glad... You guys are great!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I dunno what happened, but I am glad it worked out and Rita it sounds like you did a good thing so thank you.







Gr8girl, glad there was a solution for you and enjoy your journey.







I am glad your going to give this a try let us know how its going for you and if we can help in any way with your condition here.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, gr8!!







Let us know when you get them, and keep us updated on your progress.Have a great time!JeanG


----------

